# [Suche]Browserspiel



## Gernulf (2. November 2013)

Wie schon der Thementitel andeutet suche ich eine neues Browserspiel und zwar eins, was so wie *xenyoo *bzw. *xenyoo-dw *aufgebaut war!
Leider wurden diese Spiele eingestellt, aber ich fand es bis zum Ende sehr spannend!
Wichtig ist das es *ein* Endlosspiel und *kein* Rundenspiel ist!


----------

